# How does the water goes down in your sink?



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello !!!

Did anyone noticed yet in which direction does the water goes down the sink in Dubai?
In my flat water goes down in anticlockwise as opposed to the clockwise direction in Britain.....

Does anyone knows whats the name of that theory/law that detimermines this action?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well everything else is back to front over here thats what makes it so hard for us westerners how many times in the beginning did I try and get on the down esculator when I wanted to go up. Ours in Aus are on the left hand side to go up not right. I swear the doors and locks are reversed I always turn the key the wrong way thats taken even longer to get used to


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought as the UAE is above the Equator, it would go down the same way as in the UK, anything south of the Equator would go in the opposite direction and actually on the Equator, it would go straight down.....however, I've never paid much attention to these things....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

See back to front to us Aussie's


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> See back to front to us Aussie's


Don't blame us Brit's if your water doesn't go down the right way! LOL


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

isn't is something like Coriolis(sp?) Effect...but don't shoot me if it's wrong.

You know I've actually never really looked at how the water drains...I thought water just went down the drain


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> isn't is something like Coriolis(sp?) Effect...but don't shoot me if it's wrong.
> 
> You know I've actually never really looked at how the water drains...I thought water just went down the drain


Correct it is the 'Coriolis Effect' do a google search for a full explanation if you're interested.

Phil


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Aussie Phil,

Although your advice is good, unless you are a Physicist, Process or Instrumentation Engineer please don't bother as Coriolis and it's techniques would be way too much information for this guy who doesn't even realise what Hemisphere he is inhabiting.

I seriously don't mean any disrespect here but i am an Instrument Engineer and unless we stop this thread quickly we'll soon be comparing realtive torque vs pressures vs latitude vs flow vs vessel shape etc ....etc......

Whadd'ya reckon we all just leave him be to watch his sink draining in whichever direction he fancies?......although personally I prefer to think that either he's been drinking too much...or not enough.....or whose to say that he wasn't exactly sure what kind of mushrooms were in his soup last night?.........either way , as long as it actually drains who cares anyway?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Aussie Phil,
> 
> Although your advice is good, unless you are a Physicist, Process or Instrumentation Engineer please don't bother as Coriolis and it's techniques would be way too much information for this guy who doesn't even realise what Hemisphere he is inhabiting.
> 
> ...


Yes quite agree the subject could get too heavy for a general forum.... besides I would have to refer back to my study notes of many years ago to get my head around all this again...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you guys really serious?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Are you guys really serious?


Engineers never joke !!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

um now I know your joking, I think? Forgive us poor plebs, ha,ha


----------



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

So 'Coriolis Effect' huh, thanks u guys. Question was just a out of curiosity nothin serious as such. 
M new to this city n have been finding quite a lot of things upside down.... 
Was wondering if science has anything to do with that


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Well you are actually all a little bit off, the direction of the water is based on many man made things, my bathroom goes clockwise, but my kitchen anti-clockwise, it depends more on the surface the water is in. Please see below from Wiki!

"Draining in bathtubs and toilets
A misconception in popular culture is that water in bathtubs or toilets always drains in one direction in the Northern Hemisphere, and in the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere as a consequence of the Coriolis effect. This idea has been perpetuated by several television programs, including an episode of The Simpsons and one of The X-Files.[28] In addition, several science broadcasts and publications (including at least one college-level physics textbook) have made this incorrect statement.[29]"


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

StephenM said:


> Well you are actually all a little bit off, the direction of the water is based on many man made things, my bathroom goes clockwise, but my kitchen anti-clockwise, it depends more on the surface the water is in. Please see below from Wiki!
> 
> "Draining in bathtubs and toilets
> A misconception in popular culture is that water in bathtubs or toilets always drains in one direction in the Northern Hemisphere, and in the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere as a consequence of the Coriolis effect. This idea has been perpetuated by several television programs, including an episode of The Simpsons and one of The X-Files.[28] In addition, several science broadcasts and publications (including at least one college-level physics textbook) have made this incorrect statement.[29]"


SSShhhhhhh!!!!! Better hope that Stephen Hawkings and all those other Physicists at Oxford and Cambridge don't find out, or it might just blow "The Brief History Of Time" book and it's theories out of the window.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

StephenM said:


> Well you are actually all a little bit off, the direction of the water is based on many man made things, my bathroom goes clockwise, but my kitchen anti-clockwise, it depends more on the surface the water is in. Please see below from Wiki!
> 
> "Draining in bathtubs and toilets
> A misconception in popular culture is that water in bathtubs or toilets always drains in one direction in the Northern Hemisphere, and in the other direction in the Southern Hemisphere as a consequence of the Coriolis effect. This idea has been perpetuated by several television programs, including an episode of The Simpsons and one of The X-Files.[28] In addition, several science broadcasts and publications (including at least one college-level physics textbook) have made this incorrect statement.[29]"


This is Wikipedia the community encyclopedia to be taken with a large grain of salt??

Quote:- WIKIPEDIA MAKES NO GUARANTEE OF VALIDITY

Wikipedia is an online open-content collaborative encyclopedia, that is, a voluntary association of individuals and groups working to develop a common resource of human knowledge. The structure of the project allows anyone with an Internet connection to alter its content. Please be advised that nothing found here has necessarily been reviewed by people with the expertise required to provide you with complete, accurate or reliable information


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

my toilets go counter clockwise


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

bigdave said:


> my toilets go counter clockwise


Dosn't that make you a bit dizzy when you're knocking out a number two?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> This is Wikipedia the community encyclopedia to be taken with a large grain of salt??
> 
> Quote:- WIKIPEDIA MAKES NO GUARANTEE OF VALIDITY
> 
> Wikipedia is an online open-content collaborative encyclopedia, that is, a voluntary association of individuals and groups working to develop a common resource of human knowledge. The structure of the project allows anyone with an Internet connection to alter its content. Please be advised that nothing found here has necessarily been reviewed by people with the expertise required to provide you with complete, accurate or reliable information


Wow that confuses this pleb does that mean that you can't believe everything you see and hear on the Simpsons


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You guys are too educated for me I think I'll have to look it up in the Dubai explorer better still I'll go flush some toilets might clean them while I'm at it a bit of housework won't go astray


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> You guys are too educated for me I think I'll have to look it up in the Dubai explorer better still I'll go flush some toilets might clean them while I'm at it a bit of housework won't go astray


I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it Macca,

Basically what Pasanada said was correct and that's pretty much what you'll be taught at school etc......although there are occasional variations to the coriolis effect these are man-made and there are a multitude of ridiculously long mathematical equations to explain how this can be achieved, but you can't change the basic laws of Physics, and so again it should work as Pasanada explained.

If liquids are sometimes draining anti-clockwise in certain parts of Dubai my best guess would be some strange plumbing standards, but honestly there is nothing atall to worry about unless you happen to spend a lot of time studying sinks, toilets and baths draining (as if you are you're a very likely candidate for the window licking bus)

Hope this helps clear things up for you


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't say that I have a fettish for loo's I close my eyes when I have need of sticking my head over one after too many sambucca shots. I even have an aversion to cleaning them got to be in the mood for house work and only when there isn't anything better to do which there always is
What about cyclones and hurricanes what is the theory called for that at least we might be getting away from the loos and drains if we change subject. And willy willies do they happen over hear and work in reverse, please enlighten me professor, LOL


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

although I had just dropped off the browns at the superbowl and the stadium was full, so that might have impeded the water flow from exiting the way of normality. kapeesh?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I think I know the way your suttle little mind works, he,he, ha,ha, didn't even need a second thought amazing ha got it that quick


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't say the same about the window licking bus. Is that the same as riding the porcaline bus, you know


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

window licking bus? lol I just picture a bus full of kids and they are all licking the windows.. ewww


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> window licking bus? lol I just picture a bus full of kids and they are all licking the windows.. ewww


Yes takes some thought I like the thought of the kids licking the bus windows though speaking of sights do you where your bunny suit when your looking studying the toilets


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh the spas bus now I get it der I really am slow, how embarrassment


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Yes takes some thought I like the thought of the kids licking the bus windows though speaking of sights do you where your bunny suit when your looking studying the toilets


nope, I only wear that when I feel kinky. I make my wife wear the grizzley bear suit.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Engineers never joke !!!!


Never let it be said that ground crews and engineers lack a sense of humour. here are some actual maintenance complaints/problems, generally known as 'squawks', submitted by pilots to maintenance engineers. After attending to the squawks, maintenance crews are required to log the details of the action taken to solve them. 

P = problem logged by pilots. S = Solution and action taken by engineers.

P - Test flight OK, except autoland very rough.
S - Autoland not installed on this aircraft.

P - No 2 propeller seeping prop fluid.
S - Seepage normal, Nos 1, 3, 4 propellers lack normal seepage.

P - Something loose in cockpit.
S - Something tightened in cockpit.

P - Dead bugs on windshield.
S - Live bugs on backorder.

P - Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200-fpm descent.
S - Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P - Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S - Evidence removed.

P - DME volumne unbelievably loud.
S - Volumne set to more believable level.

P - Friction lock cause throttle levers to stick.
S - That's what they are there for.

P - IFF inoperative.
S - IF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P - Suspected crack in windshield.
S - Suspect you're right.

P - Aircraft handles funny.
S - Aircraft warned to "Straighten up, Fly right, and Be Serious.

P - Target radar hums.
S - Reprogrammed target radar with words.

P - Mouse in cockpit.
S - Cat installed.


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Watched a TV show during the week where a test was done in England and Australia. In both countries the water drained clockwise


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

*IOWgirl*

Some oldies but goodies in there 
Just shows that us enginers are only human after all....


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> *IOWgirl*
> 
> Some oldies but goodies in there
> Just shows that us enginers are only human after all....


Hi Aussie, yes they are old but when I saw your post I just couldn't resist it.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

IOWgirl said:


> Hi Aussie, yes they are old but when I saw your post I just couldn't resist it.


Not complaining, they always bring a smile to my face post more if you come acrosss them...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Not complaining, they always bring a smile to my face post more if you come acrosss them...


Yes please I enjoyed those great wit on their part


----------



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

luzlou said:


> Watched a TV show during the week where a test was done in England and Australia. In both countries the water drained clockwise


Thats Brainiac.....like that show....they do all crazy scientific experiments...quite funny.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Macca and Aussie, if you go to the lounge I have a thread there called 'Funny but True" you may both like that one.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me saying that is a slightly better pic of your dog its not the most attractive dog what breed is it and I know you love it so it is a beauty for you


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Or does it just pull ***** faces I don't want to be too quick to judge


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol, she is constantly pulling funny faces. She is an English Field Springer. She is 8mths old and her name is Sadie. I put the new pic up today as I started a thread on quitting smoking and her expression described how I felt. If you go to my profile you will see other pics of her, she actually is quite pretty when she is not being a goof. There is a funny sequence of photo's in there of my two cats as well.


----------

